# Most Underrated Operas by Composer



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

imo

*Bellini:* Beatrice di Tenda
*Verdi:* Attila 
*Rossini:* Maometto Secondo
*Tchaikovsky:* The Maid of Orleans

clips welcome =)


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

*Monteverdi*: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria






*Händel:* Rodelinda






*Donizetti:* Poliuto






*Wagner:* Rienzi






*Mascagni:* Iris


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Puccini Le villi


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The later operas of Richard Strauss are among the most underrated , and for too long they've gotten short shrift by critics who have dismissed them as failures . 
Intermezzo, Die Agyptische Helena , Die Schweigsame Frau , Daphne, Friedenstag and 
Die Liebe der Danae get occaisional revivals , but deserve to be better known .
The two earliest ones, Guntram and Feuersnot, are also very enjoyable but even less frequently performed than the later ones . Leon Botstein and the American symphony orchestra did a concert version
of Feuersnot not too long ago in New York .


----------

